# Summer Sausage!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mixed it up Saturday, let it rest till today. Stuffed these new style cases, cedar? Anyway, they are resting for an hour while the snack sticks are cooking a little longer. Will be an all night smoke, but dang sure should be a worth it!

12 lbs of Deer
3 lbs of pork fat
Summer sausage seasoning, plus some extra
2 lbs cheddar cubes
8 jalapeno peppers!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet....don't look like I'll make any till next year unless I kill a deer with a car!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gettin there









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ice bath for 15 min and hanging to bloom, summer sasuage for lunch tomorrow! Money shot in the A.M. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Pulled mine out of the smoker about 30 minutes ago. Got a little wrinkle in my casings first time ever. Don't know what's my problem this time. May have over smoked!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I seem to have best luck with cooler nights or in the fridge to bloom. But they cane out pretty good! LUnch today!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jaster said:


> I seem to have best luck with cooler nights or in the fridge to bloom. But they cane out pretty good! LUnch today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say bloom, do you mean swell up? mine seemed to tighten back up in the fridge.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes sir. Once they hit the ice bath to cool em quick, I get em down to about 100° then I hang mine at room temperature for a few hours, I also poke a hole in the bottom of it so any extra water from the ice bath can escape. They usually harden up or firm up I should say. These casings are transparent, and not the same as the red ones I usually use, but still did pretty well

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my Goodness. I think these may be better than the last batch I made!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Jaster what was your internal temp on them at finished ? Also what was the season you used if I may ask.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I pulled them at 153°. Had one probe in the top rack and one at the bottom rack monitoring. I had a large pot with cold water and a few cup fulls of ice. Pulled directly from the smoker and into the ice bath. I try to get them to 100° before pulling and re hang to bloom, but was in a hurry to get back to sleep, lol. So from the ice bath they were about 110° left the smoker open while they were cooling down, so it was close to outside temp 60° or so. Hung them all from the top rack and poked a hole in the bottom of them to drain off any water that got in the casings and any fat that didnt harden with the cold bath. Hung at outside temp in the smoker for 4 hours or so then removed, bagged and in the fridge. Will portion and vacuum seal for storage and to freeze

Some of the cubes of cheddar that were against the casing did melt and spread, but its well worth the flavor IMO. I have a few good friends who are members that had some of my last batch, Im gonna make sure they try it and compare, I think it is better, lol


----------

